# Garage Saurus puts on twenties



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Garage Saurus has put a set of 20" rims on their R35.

Garage Saurus puts on twenties on their R35 « Kultivate’s Weblog


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

They don't even look that big on the car.


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

bad choice of rims, far too common looking, havent seen any r35 with rims that suit the hole design yet.


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

callumGTR said:


> bad choice of rims, far too common looking, havent seen any r35 with rims that suit the hole design yet.


Agreed, very plain and boring.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

20's come standard on the GTR.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

The wheels don't seem to match the car.


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

callumGTR said:


> bad choice of rims, far too common looking, havent seen any r35 with rims that suit the hole design yet.


apart from these http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/89860-amuse-gt-r-w-bbs-wheels.html#post821562


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Still haven't seen any wheels fitted that make me go wow ....


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

maybe we should find a few samples of what we think the r35 should have on it & post up some pics for the future new owners on here, perhaps then some computor artist can magic them on to see what they look like:thumbsup: 

sorry to hijack:lamer:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

wheels look $h1t and don't even look 20" on that car. The R35 has more "hard" curves whereas this gold wheel has a soft look and would be better off on a Scooby. 

R35 needs a wheel that has lines which have hard edges in the spokes and maybe a chrome dish as well. I think a wheel with few thick large looking spokes would do the trick. Needs to fill the spaces.. If you could get something similar to the Lambo Gallardo wheel that also incorporates a dish in the design would prob look better.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Something like this maybe?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Them fellas wont be to bothered about the looks as you all know.

Its all about the times.


Mick


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

a bit of a wild card rim, hope this works http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9536/fabulous2022sg5.jpg


----------



## ybioul (Nov 23, 2007)

don't think they will as where you you fit in the brake calipers...


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

20" come standard on the r35

waiting to see if volks are going to make more offsets and widths avalible on the t37 

that should be good

if not its gt-c's for me


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

xxl225 said:


> 20" come standard on the r35
> 
> waiting to see if volks are going to make more offsets and widths avalible on the t37
> 
> ...


What about the set of 20" TE37s that they make?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Tyre profile it too low. Looks like the 20s they were running on their turbo Z33


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks GOOD now.

Everyone knows it needs to be LOW!


----------



## irshad (Aug 5, 2006)

No chance. I think the designer of this car worked for BMW:smokin: its being hard to find the right wheel for this car. i think the std one looks hundred times better than the aftermarket ones. its like BMW, all std wheels match very well the car.


----------

